# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  1С через фиксированный IP

## lekhaplaton

Добрый день.
Форумчане кто настраивал 1С через веб-доступ? Помогите, совсем голову сломал, не могу на внешний достучаться (localhost все работает как часики) версия Apache 2.2.22:confused:

----------

